# Musical Count Thread



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

OK, how about a count thread that depends on songs. Count up from one to what ever, where the number has to be in the song title. I'll start and finish:


Three Dog Night - One
Alice Cooper - Million Dollar Babies.

OK, fill in the rest, in order.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 16, 2008)

Smoke Two Joints - Sublime


----------



## Grassi21 (May 16, 2008)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## Grassi21 (May 16, 2008)

Five to One - The Doors


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

25 or 6 to 4.......Chicago


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Seventh son of a seventh son, Iron Maiden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2008)

*Eight* Days A Week-The Beatles


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 16, 2008)

76 Trombones...."The Music Man."


----------



## SkiDork (May 16, 2008)

Revolution 9 - Beatles


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

9 to 5-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

10 miles high........ NIN


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Smoke Two Joints - Sublime



40 Ounces to Freedom Sublime..

BTW this thread rocks..


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 40 Ounces to Freedom Sublime..
> 
> BTW this thread rocks..



Too bad you don't get the concept... :roll: :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Too bad you don't get the concept... :roll: :lol:



Oh O.K. I get it now..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 10 miles high........ NIN



11:00AM Incubus..
12 days of Christmas..

anybody have 13???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

11 O Clock Tick Tock ...........u2


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

12 8 BLUES ......steve Stills


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Thirteen Johnny Cash


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

13......The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

14 2 life.......K-Drama


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

15 Minutes Old by Snow Patrol...wow google makes this thread hella fun..lol


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Guns and Roses - 14 years


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Ringo Star - Sixteen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

16 Horses....Soul Coughing


----------



## noski (May 16, 2008)

Sixteen Candles- The Platters.  (geeze I left for a second and 2 more slipped in ahead of me)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

SEVENTEEN LASHES ........Flowers in the Attic


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

Flight 19....Phil Manzanera


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Guys, guys, you missed 18!

Alice Cooper- I'm 18


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Guys, guys, you missed 18!
> 
> Alice Cooper- I'm 18



Arghh, I was waiting to use 18 and life from Skid Row for that one!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2008)

Twenty-Robert Cray Band (the guitarist's guitarist)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

21.......No Curfew


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

"22 Two's" by Jay-Z


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 16, 2008)

Googled and found this......GREAT band name.....

Twenty Three-The Swinging Utters


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

24......Switchfoot


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Chicago -  25 or 6 to 4


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

26 Calorie Kiss ........   Guy-michael Grande


----------



## campgottagopee (May 16, 2008)

27 bottles of beer on the wall....me


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2008)

*Phone Call 27*

*ADMIRAL TWIN *


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

28 days......Branford Marsalis


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

$29.00.......Tom Waits


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Humble Pie - 30 Days in the Hole


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

31 cents........The 4 Postmen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

32.....Mr. Mister..wow, I really pulled that one outta my azz, I used to listen to them in college.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

33 1/3...... Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

#34..........dmb


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

"Moe posts 35 times per Second"...Grilled Steeze Sandwich featuring Puff Daddy on the Bad Boy remix..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> "Moe posts 35 times per Second"...Grilled Steeze Sandwich featuring Puff Daddy on the Bad Boy remix..



Shweeeeeet. It's an original for sure, get yer "safety" on and free flow some McRhymes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

35 beers.........Rookie
36 days......Marq-E
37 hours (in the USA)......Raw Stylus


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2008)

Tragically Hip
*38 Years Old*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

39....The Cure


----------



## mondeo (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 40 Ounces to Freedom Sublime..
> 
> BTW this thread rocks..



NOW's the time.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

41....Black Molly
42 Answers.......The Redding Bros


----------



## mondeo (May 16, 2008)

Hymn 43 - Jethro Tull


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

44 fours.....Jay-z


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Afroman - Colt 45


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

45........Elvis Costello


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

46 & 2........Tool


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Black 47 by Black 47
48 Crash by Suzi Quatro
Funk #49 by James Gang


----------



## ckofer (May 17, 2008)

Drop And Give Me 50
_Mike Jones_


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2008)

51 Phantom-North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

billy joel - 52nd Street
Ramones - 53rd and 3rd


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2008)

54 46 That's My Number-Toots and the Maytals

I Can't Drive 55-Sammy Hagar


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

56 Pix of Chicks .............. Jagoff
57 Chevrolet..................The Pharaohs


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

Born Late 58 - Mott the Hoople

Saw them in the 70's Queen was the opening act.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

59 Caddy.........Rumble Club
60 Miles an Hour....New Order


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

61 Chevy......The Psycho Bunnies
62 Ragtop.....King Memphis
63 Boogie...James Mathis
64 Little White Things......Cake Bake Betty


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

65 Roses........Bo Collins
66 Deadhead Spies....Rollerball
67 miles to Cowtown...Hollie Hughes
68 moves....Underwolves
69 Pleasant Street....The Mammals


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

70's Love Groove....Janet Jackson
71 Strut........71 North Boyz
72 Hours.....The Alpha Conspiracy


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

Fly Like an Eagle '73 - Steve Miller


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

74 Willow......Ednaswap
All 75 Last Minute Favors.......Population game
76-77........Jens Wendelboe Big Band (2 for 1 on that for bonus points)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

78 Stone Wobble.......Gomez
79 Rock....Sly & Robbie
80.....Green Day


----------



## Paul (May 17, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Drop And Give Me 50
> _Mike Jones_



Awww c'mon Chris, yer killin' me. Don't you know that Paul Simon told us that there's "50 Ways to Leave your Lover?"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

Clutch Cargo '81......Negativland
82......Keeve Brine
83% off your self-esteem..........Latterman
84 Blues.........Green Mountain Grass


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Clutch Cargo '81......Negativland
> 82......Keeve Brine
> 83% off your self-esteem..........Latterman
> 84 Blues.........Green Mountain Grass


 
Your web searching skills are impeccable, now can you give us bands that you actually heard of? :lol: 

Robert Fripp, 1985, not only do I know his stuff, I saw him in concert


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Your web searching skills are impeccable, now can you give us bands that you actually heard of? :lol:
> 
> Robert Fripp, 1985, not only do I know his stuff, I saw him in concert



Saw Fripp and Eno live in the 80's. If we only went with stuff we knew, this thread woulda died out at 9, lol.

1985 doesn't count, but it's a keeper in about 1900 more songs :smile:


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Saw Fripp and Eno live in the 80's. If we only went with stuff we knew, this thread woulda died out at 9, lol.
> 
> 1985 doesn't count, but it's a keeper in about 1900 more songs :smile:


 
It's got 85 in the title, I saw him at the Kitchen, you? Oh, what you got for 86


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> It's got 85 in the title, I saw him at the Kitchen, you? Oh, what you got for 86



King Crimson, '81 Tower Theatre, Eno made an appearance.

86.......Green Day

What u got for 87? :idea:
Hint: Eno and Fripp played and collaborated with him


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

87 Cry......Bowie
88 Basie Street.....Count Basie Orch
89 of You.........Keyth Lawrence & The Purple Ci
90 Days of Cool.....Mariah


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2008)

On My Radio '91 - The Selector. Great ska band.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

92 Degrees.....Siouxie and the Banshees ( I think she's touring again)
93 Interlude.....Dirty Water


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Fun Band - Siouxie and the Banshees 

Glad to be Gay '94 - Tom Robinson.


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

*     The Asshole Song (The I-95 Song) Song http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/print_song/319473.html
JIMMY BUFFETT
*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 18, 2008)

96 Tears- ? and The Mysterians


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 18, 2008)

Whiskeyclone, Hotel City 1997 - Beck


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

98 cents.....Caroline Gulde
99 Luftballons........Nena
100 Bars.......Canibus


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 98 cents.....Caroline Gulde
> 99 Luftballons........Nena
> 100 Bars.......Canibus


 
You Suck! I was just waiting to get 99 Luftballons up there, long time fav.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

HAHA!!
101........Sheena Easton
102 Jamz Kaye Dunaway......... J-Gunz
103...........Disciple


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You Suck! I was just waiting to get 99 Luftballons up there, long time fav.



PS. I felt the same about you posting Funk #49.....my fave James Gang tune


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> PS. I felt the same about you posting Funk #49.....my fave James Gang tune


 
We're even


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

104 degree Hot Tub....Omniverse
10538 Overture......Def Leppard/ELO
106 & Park.........Joshua Amanze


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

107 steps......Bjork
108.......Slapshot
One Hundred Nine Station Ro......Les Brown


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 99 Luftballons........Nena




Yikes I was hoping to be on here for that song..That song reminds me of the 80s..back when you were Wang Chunging..I was Fraggle Rocking..and on the one VH1 special about the top 100 songs of the 80s..they said the song was about nuclear war..next thing they'll say George Michael is gay..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes I was hoping to be on here for that song..That song reminds me of the 80s..back when you were Wang Chunging..I was Fraggle Rocking..and on the one VH1 special about the top 100 songs of the 80s..they said the song was about nuclear war..next thing they'll say George Michael is gay..lol



I read that knob gobbler is getting set to cut a single and tour again. Who says there isn't redemptiom? ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

110 Hellbound....Jimmy Moran
111-SOUL.......Robert Previte
112 lb. Bear..........Paul Gallinato


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

1137 Divided.............Timothy Preece

This is getting way harder.........


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 1137 Divided.............Timothy Preece
> 
> This is getting way harder.........


 
You could always do the "Count to a million thread"

#114 - Marc Copeland


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You could always do the "Count to a million thread"
> 
> #114 - Marc Copeland



I do enough math during the week, music exercises the left side of the brain.

115-D......3 Finger
116th Dream.....Gravel Pit


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

OK, now I'm really digging.

Annen-Polka Opus 117 by Johann Strauss.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

118....Beans (ROFLMAO!)

yeah, some of these artists/songs have gotten the most attention here on this thread!


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Lil reggae is always nice...

1-1-9 Tanya Stephens


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

120 Days.....The Genitorturers
121......Dirtstar


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

1,2,3...Slam - Guttermouth


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

124th Key.........Ken Nunoo


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

:lol:

125th Street Phophet - Woody Herman


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

I checked Ken Nunoo's song titles, he can take us well into the 2-300's lol.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

I got nothing for 126


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

126th Key (Cumbia)......Ken Nunoo
Don't forget 127th street........BB Barnum
1-2-8........Mighty Bosstones


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

129 - Split Endz


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

130 House Street.......Ron Wasserman


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Area 131 - Fluidynamics


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

1320.......Mr. Gasser and the Weirdos


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

133 - David Guetta


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

134-14........god


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

Move Shake Drop (Funky 134) - DJ Kram


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

135 - Jinn


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

136.......coldplay


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2008)

Route 136 - Kaoru Ito
137 Song - Kevin Seconds
We are 138 - The Misfits


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

139 Naegel.........Active Edge
140 Kick...........EQ
141 Hours......Ken Fodel


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

142 Have Nap - Andy Hass


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

143.....Karma
144......Gob


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

1-45 - Oblivia


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

146 Breakbeat.........Baseshot Scenario


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

147 - Turn off the Stars


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

148 Headz Ina Duffle Bag .........chris Stylez Tha Shadow Figure


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul - Please tell me these aren't all off the top of your head, cuz that's pretty scary if that's the case.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Only about 30%, and that's being generous, lol


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Only about 30%, and that's being generous, lol



A Google expert then. Thought so... :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Busted


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

Psalm 149
Brent Jones


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> A Google expert then. Thought so... :lol:


 
Freakin Sherlock Holmes! Can't get anything past you Greg 

Once we got past 100 it tough even searching the net.

I'm happy to say that no more than 25% of mine were a search.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

California 150 - Darren Curtis Skanson


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2008)

My one and only contribution to this thread was legit. I had Age of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks and #41 by Dave Mathews all teed up, but was beat out by the Googlers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

151 Tequilla Street ........gary Ando


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> My one and only contribution to this thread was legit. I had Age of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks and #41 by Dave Mathews all teed up, but was beat out by the Googlers.


 
You statement is valid up to a point. The first hundred were just about all songs I knew. After that, it's hard without google. I see nothing wrong with that, cause at this point, that too is a challenge.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

One Five Two Oh Eight .........ruff Chemistry


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

153 - John Nutt & Selah


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

I'm hitting a brick wall here, although I have another Nunoo title for 154 if we need a song "mulligan" to get us to the next level.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm hitting a brick wall here, although I have another Nunoo title for 154 if we need a song "mulligan" to get us to the next level.


 
Agreed, this can only go so far. I was thinking in terms of allowing more than a song title. Maybe song, artist, duration, or a combination of items.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

THe show must go on....

154TH KEY (POPPIN) ........KEN NUNOO


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Breakfast Blue #154 - The Eddies


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

155.......Plus Forty-Four


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Big Tigger 155 - The N.O.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

N M 156 - Queensrÿche


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

157 Riverside Ave - REO Speedwagon


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Composition #158 - Anthony Braxton Quartet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

1592......1592


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

160+......The Firemen


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

Oh oh, looks like we got a roadblock. :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2008)

I can post another Nunoo mulligan, but I think we might have to start skipping numbers.

BTW, Nunoo's song titles are all numerical for the most part. Here's a sample 

http://cdbaby.com/cd/kennunoo16


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I can post another Nunoo mulligan, but I think we might have to start skipping numbers.
> 
> BTW, Nunoo's song titles are all numerical for the most part. Here's a sample
> 
> http://cdbaby.com/cd/kennunoo16


 
We can do something like allow for the number in the song, title, the duration of song, even lyrics, then when you get into bigger numbers, allow for all the above, but no repeat songs.

Or we could just say F it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2008)

F it, lol


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

Cool, we can always count to a million, joy joy. :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> We can do something like allow for the number in the song, title, the duration of song, even lyrics, then when you get into bigger numbers, allow for all the above, but no repeat songs.
> 
> Or we could just say F it.



There is a Hamell On Trial song called "F*ck It" on his last album.


----------

